# The Man Who Built First "X-Y Position Indicator for a Display system"



## Meanderer (Dec 20, 2020)

A little more than 50 years ago *Douglas Engelbart* introduced his "X–Y position indicator for a display system"—more commonly known today as the computer mouse—during a 90-minute presentation on a "computer-based, interactive, multiconsole display system" at the Stanford Research Institute (SRI) in Menlo Park, Calif.









In the patent application it is described as an "*X-Y position indicator for a display system*". Engelbart later revealed that it was nicknamed the *"mouse" *because the tail came out the end. His group also called the on-screen cursor a *"bug"*, but this term was not widely adopted.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 20, 2020)

*



*


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 20, 2020)




----------

